# Beretta M9 vs. CZ75



## Hrfunk (Sep 19, 2018)

For my first post, I wasn't sure if this belonged under the Beretta or CZ section, so I decided to try it out here. Below are links to a 2-Part video I recently completed. In the video, I compare and contrast the features and performance of the 2 Cold War era pistols noted in the title. This was fun to make and I think you'll enjoy it. Be sure to let me know your thoughts on the conclusions I draw!

Howard


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have seen some of your other videos in the past and enjoyed them. As for these two videos, I think your comparison is fair, but as you acknowledged many of the so-called pros and cons regarding these two pistols come down to personal preference and individual anatomy. Both pistols are accurate combat pistols and reliable. The magazine capacity difference is pretty much a moot point since Beretta now makes 17 round factory magazines, and I have also found the 18 round Mec-Gar mags to be perfectly reliable in my 92FS. I have also used the 20 round Mec-Gar "plus-2" mags which extend only a little from the magazine well and I have had good luck with those. I don't know if a reliable 20 round magazine is available for the CZ 75. 

A few comments. Regarding the Beretta M9, it is a pretty big pistol with a chunky grip and is not the best choice for those with smaller hands and shorter fingers. Those individuals may not be able to reach the trigger in double action to provide sufficient leverage for the rather heavy DA pull without shifting to a sub-optimal grip. The pistol is somewhat over-sprung with regards to the mainspring which makes for a heavier than necessary DA trigger pull. Fortunately, there are a wide variety of reduced power mainsprings available for the 92 series. I have never had a light strike with a 16 lb-rated mainspring and have even used lighter mainsprings with good results. The stock M9/92FS mainspring is rated at 20 lbs. This is a very easy and cheap way to improve the DA trigger on the Beretta. The Beretta 92FS actually provides for a bit easier trigger reach for those with smaller hands as it has a small relief cut on the upper back strap that the M9 lacks. A real disadvantage of the M9/92FS is the front sight which is milled into the front of the slide rather than dove-tailed. With the open slide design of the Beretta, the "strap" at the front of the slide that covers over the barrel is too thin to cut a dovetail into, so you are pretty much stuck with the stock front sight post.

Much has been made of the potential to accidentally engage the safety of the slide-mounted Beretta when clearing a malfunction. While this is something that has never happened to me, the M9/92FS can now be relatively easily and inexpensively switched to a "G" model in which the lever acts as a decocker only. Wilson Combat also makes a non-ambi, single-sided, low profile lever that virtually eliminates the possibility of accidentally engaging the safety on an F model. Certainly, if you want to carry the pistol cocked and locked like a model 1911, the CZ 75 would be the way to go. Personally, I don't see a whole lot of point to having a DA trigger mechanism in a pistol that will be carried that way, except to provide second-strike capability. If you want to carry cocked and locked, I don't see second strike capability enough of a benefit to give up the generally better trigger action and simpler mechanics of a single-action only pistol. And carrying any pistol cocked and locked does require the user to train themselves to reliably and quickly disengage the thumb safety during presentation. But the ambidextrous safety levers on the Beretta do take up a considerable portion of real estate on the rear of the slide, and slide real estate is limited by the open-slide design. For a right-handed shooter, the non-ambi WC lo-pro lever helps a lot in that regard since it thins out the left side of the lever and eliminates all but the hub of the lever on the right side. Correct me if I am wrong, but I do not believe there is an ambidextrous option for the CZ75 safety lever. If so, that could be a real limitation for a left-handed shooter.

As for the "defective" magazines that US servicemen experienced difficulties with in the Middle East, these magazines made by Check Mate were not really defective. The phosphate finish used attracted and retained the fine sand there and gunked up the magazines. And Check Mate actually advised the Army not to go with a Parkerized finish, but the Army mandated it. My experience with either Beretta factory-branded magazines, or Mec-gar magazines for the 92FS have been excellent. They are among the most reliable and trouble-free handgun magazines I have ever used and hold up very well.

With regards to the CZ 75 I really can't comment too intelligently since I have never owned one. I did feel that the double-action triggers on the ones I have shot were pretty gritty compared to the Beretta DA trigger. The pistol is quite comfortable in the hand, however, and is clearly the better choice for those with smaller than average hand size. I have heard many comment that since the slide of the CZ fits inside the frame rather than vice verse, the slide on the CZ can be a bit difficult to grab and rack quickly because less of the slide is available to grab. You described the CZ trigger as being "better". While a lighter trigger usually makes a pistol easier to target shoot accurately, I am not sure that a sub-four pound SA trigger pull is "better" in a service pistol. Your videos did show a couple of instances in which you appeared to get off a single-action shot somewhat prematurely, and you did not have anyone shooting back at you at the time. I do agree that the Beretta DA trigger pull is too heavy for most, but it can be easily, cheaply, and safely reduced as I described. The SA Beretta trigger, while having a bit more pre-travel and a longer reset than I would like, I regard as a pretty decent trigger and pretty appropriate pull weight for a service combat pistol.

I realize that your videos were intended to primarily compare the two pistols in stock military configuration, but I feel it is important to point out to potential civilian users that some of the drawbacks you mentioned regarding the Beretta (accidental safety deployment, heavy DA trigger pull, lesser magazine capacity) are pretty easily and inexpensively rectified with a few parts swaps and by using more modern magazines. The grip circumference can be reduced somewhat by installing ultra-thin G10 grip panels. The front sight limitation of the M9/92FS you are pretty much stuck with, although other variants of the 92 series do offer a dove-tailed front sight.


----------



## Hrfunk (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks for a great reply. Your points are well taken. As you mentioned, I was comparing these two pistols in their "as issued" configuration. It becomes quite difficult to compare firearms when the comparison includes the myriad after-market/custom options available for the subjects. Especially when those subjects are as popular and historically significant as the two I was discussing in these videos. I agree, incidentally, that the Beretta can benefit considerably from some of the upgrades you mentioned. In the end, I'm hoping to provide information and a bit of entertainment via my videos. I'm not trying to bash anyone's favorite firearm or champion my own choices. If I have problems with a given model/make, I'll point them out. Conversely, I will report good performance even in the case of a firearm I might not personally like. Thanks again for the feedback!

HRF


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I like the Beretta. I have large hands so the size is not a problem. It is a very reliable and accurate pistol out of the box. I like the CZ 75 better. It's ergonomics seem better, and the unaltered trigger is smoother than the Beretta. It points better. Your well served with either gun. My Son prefers the Beretta, but what do kid's know?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Guess my opinion on the matter


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I am not a fan of DA semi-auto pistols but have owned a number of them over the years and have carried a few, too. Up until about two years ago I had a Beretta 92FS made in Italy. I also owned a CZ75B Omega. I still own the CZ but sold the Beretta around two years ago. I also still have a Taurus 92AF. I tended to shoot the Taurus and the CZ better than the Beretta. I installed a 16-pound hammer spring in the Beretta and a 13-pound hammer spring in the CZ, The Taurus is still factory stock.

Of these pistols, in my hands the CZ and the Taurus shot better than the Beretta. None of them ever had a failure of any kind and as far as the CZ and the Beretta 92 are concerned, both are fine DA pistols and for those who like a DA pistol for carry, are good choices.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> I am not a fan of DA semi-auto pistols but have owned a number of them over the years and have carried a few, too. Up until about two years ago I had a Beretta 92FS made in Italy. I also owned a CZ75B Omega. I still own the CZ but sold the Beretta around two years ago. I also still have a Taurus 92AF. I tended to shoot the Taurus and the CZ better than the Beretta. I installed a 16-pound hammer spring in the Beretta and a 13-pound hammer spring in the CZ, The Taurus is still factory stock.
> 
> Of these pistols, in my hands the CZ and the Taurus shot better than the Beretta. None of them ever had a failure of any kind and as far as the CZ and the Beretta 92 are concerned, both are fine DA pistols and for those who like a DA pistol for carry, are good choices.


See, at this point in my gun buying life, I won't own anything not DA/SA (I have a Ruger LCP which is DAO - only exception).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> See, at this point in my gun buying life, I won't own anything not DA/SA (I have a Ruger LCP which is DAO - only exception).


Pistol action design is very personal and I fully appreciate that. My problem with a DA pistol is that first shot from hammer rest. In an extreme encounter, I don't want anything getting in my way or thoughts except the immediate job at hand, which is why I also would never carry a SA pistol (like a 1911). My choice of carry guns revolves around Glocks and S&W M&P's. The only thing I want to worry about with my sidearm, if I ever have to use it, is pull and pull (pull my gun and pull the trigger).

I bought my CZ75B Omega because it is a fine and classic piece. Same reason I bought my Beretta 91FS. But since I shot the Taurus better that the Beretta, and my the Taurus has a better trigger, I sold the Beretta. Didn't really want to because it was one fine looking pistol. I owned three Taurus 92 series pistols between the late 1980's to early 1990's and I think they were better then than they are now.

But it really is a very personal thing. Some think nothing is better than a 1911 carried cocked and locked while others prefer a revolver. And then there are those who love a good DA pistol. It's what works best for the individual.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> Pistol action design is very personal and I fully appreciate that. My problem with a DA pistol is that first shot from hammer rest. In an extreme encounter, I don't want anything getting in my way or thoughts except the immediate job at hand, which is why I also would never carry a SA pistol (like a 1911). My choice of carry guns revolves around Glocks and S&W M&P's. The only thing I want to worry about with my sidearm, if I ever have to use it, is pull and pull (pull my gun and pull the trigger).
> 
> I bought my CZ75B Omega because it is a fine and classic piece. Same reason I bought my Beretta 91FS. But since I shot the Taurus better that the Beretta, and my the Taurus has a better trigger, I sold the Beretta. Didn't really want to because it was one fine looking pistol. I owned three Taurus 92 series pistols between the late 1980's to early 1990's and I think they were better then than they are now.
> 
> But it really is a very personal thing. Some think nothing is better than a 1911 carried cocked and locked while others prefer a revolver. And then there are those who love a good DA pistol. It's what works best for the individual.


Well, drop in a factory D hammer spring, and that 1st DA pull is much, much better on the Beretta 92. I practice DA shooting a lot, so I don't have an issue with it.



> Same reason I bought my Beretta 91FS.


I REALLY want to see your Beretta 91. You had the only one ever created in the world :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Guess my opinion on the matter


Damn, the Beretta "Wheel"! I'm jealous. :smt1099


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

Beretta for the win with CZ coming in a close second in my opinion.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a new to me 92F, yes, it is an F, nothing else and a CZ 52 which is a flame thrower,,, like both of them very much


----------

